# Nosler Accu-bond bullets.



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone had any real world experience with the Nosler Accu-bond bullets. I love the accuracy and the high BC of the ballistic tips, but have been somewhat disappointed with the bullet performance. ie. I haven't found pieces big enough to recover. I tried the Hornady STT (or is it SST) because I had heard that they were better, but my gun didn't like them. They were also too long to fit in the magazine when seated out to the lands.

In reference to the Accu-bonds:
Most specifically, I'd be interested to hear what animal you shot, general opinions about the mushroom of the recovered bullet, and % weight retention. :sniper:


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

I shoot 225 grain Accu-Bonds in my .340 Weatherby. There is a misconception that they are ballistic tips. They are not. They are a bonded core bullet, meaning that the copper jacket is bonded to the internal lead core. 
They shoot extremely well in my .340. Last year I shot a cow elk and a deer with the bullets and they performed extremely well. The elk was standing just over 200 yards away and the bullet went through the near side shoulder and exited through the ribs on the other side. She did not step an inch from where I shot her. 3 ribs were taken out, and there were no bullet fragments or ruined meat.

The deer was a 4 point Mule deer standing on a hill opposite of the hill that I was on. I ranged a bush that was under him and it was at 480. I knew the hold and hit him in the shoulder. He did not flinch. When I field dressed him, I noticed that there was not an exit hole on the opposite side. I found the bullet about 3/4 of the way through the opposite shoulder and it was mushroomed perfectly. I have kept the bullet and when I saw this post I went and weighed it. It weighs 207 grains, and from the original weight of 225 grains gives 92% weight retention.

Now, I do not know of the caliber that you are shooting, but the Accu-Bond is quite a bit longer than bullets of equal weight in the Nosler line. I am having to seat them deeper to fit into the magazine of the rifle and I was worried that accuracy would not be quite as good seating bullets as deeply as I am. The accuracy at 100 yards was averaging between .70 and 1.2 inches, which is really good for my hard-kicking rifle.

I would recommend this bullet as long as they shoot well when seated deeper. If they could be left seated to maximum length, they might even shoot better, if you don't mind not having a back-up round waiting in the rifle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nhunter

I don't know if I have useful information for you or not so disregard if this doesn't fit at all. 
I have not tried the Accu-bond yet, but plan to try them this spring on targets then we will see after that. I notice like myself you like high ballistic coefficients and tough bullets. I have been shooting the Swift Scirocco. They have as good or slightly better ballistic coefficient than the Noslers, and are very accurate. I get under 0.4 inch with a 300 mag at 100 yards. The weight retention is excellent. I would expect the Accu-bond to perform almost identically.

I too have tried the Hornady SST with less than desirable results. I have tried them in six different 308 diameter firearms. The only one they shoot in is my 300 WSM. I shot a deer two years ago at 440 yards. At that range that bullet should not have blown the way it did. The deer was angled so I had to shoot far back in the ribs to be aligned with the heart lungs. Still it should have penetrated completely and it did not.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Plainsman and 17remman,

Your information is appreciated. I have not tried the Scirrocco yet, but I have only heard good things. I do like high BC bullets.

I always had the impression that the accu-bond and the ballistic tip were the same with the exception that the AB was bonded (with heat) and would hold together better. I learned something new today. Thanks.

I know that every gun is different, but I have had poor luck with loads where I had to seat the bullet deep to clear that mag and so they do not touch the lands.

The gun I am wanting to work up a load for will be a .308 cal. I have ordered a Savage 116-FCSAK in .300 Win Mag with a custon length 26" barrel. I can't wait to get it. The word I am hearing right now is that I won't see the gun until at least May.

I'll also be considering give the Sierra Game King a try. They have performed well in my 7x57.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I had great results with the accu bonds I loaded.Both accuracy and terminal performance were exceptional.I had 1/2"-3/4" groups out of my 270,and I shot 5 deer,3 of them through both shoulders and never had a failure.I seated them so they would just fit into the clip of my tikka.I used the sierra game kings the previous year and had terrible terminal performance.On two does the bullet broke the shoulder but never penetrated.This was out of a 7mm rem.


----------

